# Problem: Checkboxen, Weiterleitung, Textarea in WML



## schultze (17. September 2005)

Hallo Leute, 
bin in Sachen *.wml ein völliger Newbie, habe das Tutorial (http://www.wml-tutorial.de) völlig in und auswendig gelernt und doch Fragen zu folgendem:

- Wie realisiere ich checkboxen in WML?
(HTML Code  nicht)
- Wie realisiere ich textareas in WML?
- Wie mache mich mit Meta Refresh eine weiterleitung?

- In den Pc Emulatoren werden Inputfelder angezeigt, wenn ich allerdings die WAP seiten mit meinem Handy aufrufe, erhalte ich einen Requestfehler? Können nicht alle Handys Inputfelder anzeigen?

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe
Alex


----------



## Gumbo (17. September 2005)

Ich kenne WML zwar auch nicht, hoffe jedoch dir trotzdem weiterhelfen zu können:





> Wie realisiere ich checkboxen in WML?




```
<select>
	<option value="htm">HTML Tutorial</option>
	<option value="xml">XML Tutorial</option>
	<option value="wap">WAP Tutorial</option>
</select>
```



> Wie realisiere ich textareas in WML?


Meines Wissens existiert erst in WML 2.0 ein textarea-Element. In WML der Version 1 müsstest du auf ein einfaches input-Element zurückgreifen.


> Wie mache mich mit Meta Refresh eine weiterleitung?


Da es in WML kein meta-Element gibt, wird auch ein „Meta Refresh“ nicht möglich sein. Da es sich bei dem „Meta Refresh“ um die HTML-Auszeichnung eines HTTP-äquivalenten Header-Feldes handelt, kannst du diese Informationen auch direkt als HTTP-Header-Feld senden.


> In den Pc Emulatoren werden Inputfelder angezeigt, wenn ich allerdings die WAP seiten mit meinem Handy aufrufe, erhalte ich einen Requestfehler? Können nicht alle Handys Inputfelder anzeigen?


Du solltest den Quelltext deiner WML-Dokumente immer auf syntaktische Richtigkeit validieren, beispielsweise mit Validome.


----------

